# Babushka's new outfits



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

She was really hard to take pictures of, she is a wiggle worm. Oh, and today, both her ears are up. lol
































Giving me the evil eye
















'I wonder if it tastes good"


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

That 2nd pic is one of the cutest things i've ever seen! She is such a little charmer 

Where did you get the hoodies BTW? They're super cute. There's not much Chi sized clothing available in Australia and a lot of the US places don't ship here. I'm pretty much stuck with urban pup which charges about $35 for a hoodie


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you so much. They're from Petsmart. Sorry there's not much there. Is there a lot of chis in Australia?


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I wouldn't say Chi's are uncommon in Australia. Labs, Jack Russel's and Staffordshire Bull Terriers are the most common breeds but there are 2 other Chis that come regularly to my dog park so they are around. Dressing up your dogs is seen as a bit odd here but my little ones complain about the cold on morning walks even in summer time. If we turn on the air conditioner because we're sweating my Axle wants to go under the blanket on the couch.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe so cute, they look so warm too!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

those colors look so pretty on Babushka


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Diesel has a shirt just like the purple one...It's one of the few things I can find small enough for him. 

So cute!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh, Pam! I am so jealous! She is a doll! I bet you are having so much fun with her!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwww! So cute!


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

So cute! I love the 2nd picture. Hoodies are the cutest things on chis besides dresses for the girls.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you, everyone. I had taken more pics of the purple striped one but she wouldn't hold still. I got a lot of pics of her feet and butt. lol


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

She is just adorable and I love the evil eye pict LOL.



> Where did you get the hoodies BTW? They're super cute. There's not much Chi sized clothing available in Australia and a lot of the US places don't ship here. I'm pretty much stuck with urban pup which charges about $35 for a hoodie


I'm sorry you're having such a hard time getting chi clothes, have you tried e-bay?
I've got all kinds of stuff from all around the world, South Korea, China, Australia etc. All good fitting quality stuff and the majority of the e-bay stores I shopped at ship worldwide. I've got t-shirts, for 12.00us, hoodies for $15-20us, winter coats and snowsuits for around the same price and sometimes with free shipping.

Anyway, I'll stop there I think I might be hijacking this thread.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Awww sooo sweet I love the name babushka hahha it's hilarious


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Bless he little heart she looks so adorable!
I love how she is giving you the evil eye in the 5th pic LOL


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

She's so cute and has such a sweet little face. Love her sweaters!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

She is adorable.


----------

